# HKS Farbton gesucht



## aleks_80 (15. März 2008)

Hi!

Habe gerade keinen HKS Farbfächer zur Hand, brauche aber nen Farbton.
Bin auf der Suche nach dem grellsten Neongrün, Neongelb, Neonpink/magenta und Neonorange in der HKS Riege.

Hat wer gerade einen Fächer zur Hand?

Aleks


----------



## chmee (15. März 2008)

Schlagt mich, wenn ich falsch liege, aber viele Töne, besonders die Satten und Grellen  wirst Du nicht in den CMYK- oder RGB-Farbraum wandeln können.

Deswegen existiert HKS und RAL noch  Weil es Vollfarben sind, die man in der Druckerei gesondert druckt.

mfg chmee


----------



## aleks_80 (15. März 2008)

aber bei Photoshop gibt es ja die HKS Töne, nur suche ich die grellsten (also Grün, Pink, gelb, Orange). Bei den HKS Tönen steht ja keine Bezeichnung - die hat man ja nur beim Fächer.

Ich will also gar nichts umwandeln.


----------



## chmee (15. März 2008)

Es gibt eine große Anzahl von HKS/RAL/Pantone-Tönen, die man im RGB/CMYK-Raum darstellen kann. Diese gibt es logischerweise auch in Photoshop.

Vielleicht hilft Dir das weiter : http://home.germany.net/101-72382/farben.htm

mfg chmee


----------



## aleks_80 (15. März 2008)

nee, es geht um sonderfarben, es soll also nicht im rgb oder cmyk modus gedruckt werden, sondern mit der zusätzlichen hks sonderfarbe. 

deswegen frage ich ja ob jemand einen hks farbfächer da hat - auf dem bildschirm sehen alle grell aus...


----------

